# WPA w. AirLink101 card



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm looking for help or ideas to get a connection with WPA/WPA2-PSK encryption using the AirLink101 300N Wireless Cardbus Adapter AWLC6080 using Ubuntu 8.04 (see Dell laptop specs). The router is Belkin N1 Vision F5D8232-4.

I think my problem is specifically with that card and WPA. Here's what I do have connecting to that router with that encryption (not all at the same time) on that system.

Intel 2200bg integrated adapter works with driver in Ubuntu.
D-Link AirPlus G DWL-G630 C2 Cardbus adapter works with driver in Ubuntu.
AirLink101 300N Wireless USB Adapter AWLL6080 using Windows XP driver.

With the Cardbus AWLC6080 I'm using the Windows XP driver. Have successfully connected to the same router w/o encryption, and have connected to a TRENDnet 'G' router with WEP.

Anybody know any secrets or tricks to try, or should I just be happy with what is working?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

I remember whenever I couldn't get an adapter working natively in Linux, I always used ndiswrapper. It's been a while, but I believe it's still out there. Ndiswrapper allows you to use windows drivers on linux. I think it might do what you want.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

fwiw:
i've got both usb and pcmcia 54g, airlink101 adapters but only encrypt with wep.

i use the airlink drivers and the airlink utility.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks; I wasn't clear about ndiswrapper--I am using it; that's how I installed the XP drivers.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

as you know, i use xp without sp's/updates and it seems wpa was only available in xpsp2 and i'm not familiar with ubuntu so i don't know if it's similiar issue.

xp wouldn't/didn't try to install the drivers without ndiswrapper(another one i'm unfamiliar with).


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Did you try this?

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,wpa/

It's not wonderful. Your key is stored in plain text, but only root can read it, so that's better than nothing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link; looks interesting but I haven't tried it. I'm reluctant to try it for fear that I have more to lose than gain. On this machine alone ndiswrapper is working for two adapters and wpa_supplicant for three so I think I'll let well enough alone. Thanks again for the suggestion.

bearone2, wireless with Ubuntu or any other flavor of Linux opens up a whole new set of issues. First and foremost is that few manufacturers of wireless adapters provide Linux drivers. The Linux developers' answer to that is ndiswrapper, which allows you to use the Windows XP or a specially modified driver for some (many?) adapters. My impression is that the Linux folks have done so well that with some searching and some work you can get most adapters working with open and WEP networks; WPA is harder.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

The most common (especially Centrino) adapters have native linux drivers for the most part. It's mostly PCMCIA cards that don't.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

TerryNet said:


> Thanks for the link; looks interesting but I haven't tried it. I'm reluctant to try it for fear that I have more to lose than gain. On this machine alone ndiswrapper is working for two adapters and wpa_supplicant for three so I think I'll let well enough alone. Thanks again for the suggestion.
> 
> bearone2, wireless with Ubuntu or any other flavor of Linux opens up a whole new set of issues. First and foremost is that few manufacturers of wireless adapters provide Linux drivers. The Linux developers' answer to that is ndiswrapper, which allows you to use the Windows XP or a specially modified driver for some (many?) adapters. My impression is that the Linux folks have done so well that with some searching and some work you can get most adapters working with open and WEP networks; WPA is harder.


thanks.

does the 8600 have onboard wireless or are you using usb? my 8500 has ob and i use wzc.

the reason i mention it, is i took the airlink usb adapter from one desktop to a dell optiplex, gx270.
i downloaded the optiplex 2.0 usb wireless driver from dell and with wzc, entered wep encryption and was connected at 54mbps, without the 101 adapter, like the other machines..


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I use the Intel 2200bg integrated adapter on the 8600; only used the USB adapter to see if it would work.


----------

